
High-precision linear algebra in Julia: BigFloat vs. Arb (2018) - pujjad
http://fredrikj.net/blog/2018/07/high-precision-linear-algebra-in-julia-bigfloat-vs-arb/
======
chrispeel
Fredrik's post is two years old. It would be interesting to try again using
the ArbNumerics.jl [1] package that wraps the Arb library in a different way
than Nemo.jl, which Fredrik describes

[1]
[https://github.com/JeffreySarnoff/ArbNumerics.jl](https://github.com/JeffreySarnoff/ArbNumerics.jl)

